# Vorstellung meines Gartenteichs



## Frommi (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo Ihr Teichverrückten

So langsam wird es Zeit das ich mich und auch meinen Teich bei euch mal vorstelle.
Bin schon seit September 2014 hier angemeldet und hab bis jetzt immer nur gelesen .
Meinereiner schimpft sich Mirko ist 39 und kommt aus Sachsen. Verheiratet 2 Kiddie´s (9 und 14) sowie nen Labrador/Schäferhundmix Namens Susi (6).

Angefangen hat alles im September 2013 als ich angefangen habe den Garten umzubauen. Es sollte ein Pool her und die alte __ Laube sollte einwenig aufgehübscht werden. Was dann kam, naja Ihr wisst ja wen mal einmal anfängt und so........

Das sah dann so aus:
Der hintere Gartenteil mit Aufstellpool

 

Und die gleiche Ecke in fertig

 

Dann ging es mit der anderen Seite des Garten weiter, sah ja aus wie nen Truppenübungsplatz

 

Dann kam die Idee auf da kann man doch auch nen Gartenteich bauen. Platz is ja da und man muss dann dort kein Rasen mehr mähen. Und der Hund will ja auch mal ins Wasser.
Also viel im Internet gelesen, dabei hier im Foum gelandet und viel informiert.

Mir hat das System von NG ganz gut gefallen vor allem das vermörtelm der Folie, zb wegen dem Hund.
Es gibt ja die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen zum Filtergraben aber ich probiers einfach mal aus.
Goldfische oder Koi´s sollen nich rein sodern nur Wildfische die man selber angeln kann.

Dazu kam das mein Junior voriges Jahr an einem Badesee einen kleinen __ Hecht mit dem Kescher gefangen hatte, der erstmal in Opa´s Teich "geparkt" wurde. Der Hecht war ca 6/7cm und ist aktuell gute 20cm.

Dann hab ich mich schlau gemacht was ich so an Material brauche wie Folie und Vlies etc und musste feststellen in der geplanten Grösse ist das einfach nicht bezahlbar
Und nun.......  kleiner bauen  nöö.

Nen guter Kumpel konnte mir aus seiner Firma Vlies mitbringen, ist so Bautenschutzvlies 1cm dick also das nehmen wir

Und durch einen anderen Zufall bin ích an ausreichend PVC-Plane gekommen. Ist eine gewebeverstärkte Plane aus der mobile löschwasserbehälter für die Feuerwehr gebaut werden und 1,5mm stark also passt auch.

Dann ging es los und ich konnte endlich wieder baggern:

 


 

Das Loch wächst langsam

 

Man erkennt so langsam was es werden soll

 

 
So Bagger hat fertig der Rest dann von Hand

 

Hier der Schacht wo dann später die Absperrschieber reinkommen und die Leitungen zur Pumpe gehen

 

Die grobe Modellierung ist erstmal fertig

 

Dann ging es an den Teichrand der, der wurde mit Minimähkanten gemacht

 

 

 

Dann ging es an die endgültige Modellierung im Filtergraben

 

 

 

Und Fertig

 

Dann Vlies rein

 

Folie und oben wieder Vlies drauf

 

 

Dann angefangen zu vermöteln

 

Und hier fertig das ganze

 

Dann ging es im Teich weiter

 

 

 

 

Folie rein

 

Und fertig fermörtelt

 

Im Filtergraben dann schon das erste Regenwasser gesammelt

 

 

Und hier der Teich fertiggefüllt, das war am 24.10.2015

 

 

 

 

 

Und dann anbaden am 8.11.2015

 

 

Der Teich hat ein Volumen von 22m³ und im Filtergraben sind es nochmal 6m³
Es ist ca 6x9mtr und 1,5mtr an der tiefsten Stelle, der Filtergraben ist ca 7x2mtr und 0,75 mtr tief.

Teil 2 mit Pflanzen folgt dann gleich. Anhang anzeigen 164743


----------



## mitch (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo Mirko,

saubere Sache


----------



## Frommi (31. Mai 2016)

Teil 2:

Am 6.4. dieses Jahres war es dann soweit, der Teich wurde bepflanzt.
Hier muss ich zugeben diese hab ich machen lassen von jemanden der schon über 30 Jhre Teiche baut.
Es war geringfügig teurer als wenn ich mir die Pflanzen selber gekauft hätte und es ist für meine Begriffe super geworden

 

Und fertig so wie wieder kpl aufgefüllt

 

 

 

An dieser Stelle im Filtergraben saugt die Pumpe das saubere Wasser aus dem Filtergraben

 

 

Und hier dann mal die Pflanzen im Detail

 

 

 

 

Ein Wechselkrötenpärchen war auch schon da und hat abgelaicht

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Alles in allen bin ich sehr zufrieden wie es geworden ist.
Algen sind bis jetzt ausser Schwebealgen noch nicht da.
In den Filtergraben denke ich müssen noch ein paar Pflanzen mehr rein. mal schauen.
Als wir bepflanzt haben sind 20 __ Moderlieschen sowie um die 40 __ Schnecken mit eingezogen (Posthorn-, Spitzschlamm- und Sumpfdeckelschnecken).
Die Moderlieschen haben auch schon fleissig abgelaicht und überall im Teich sind kleine zu finden, die sind jetzt ca 7 bis 13mm gross.
Dann haben wir letzten Sonnabend Vater´s teich leergemacht und den __ Hecht sowie die anderen Fische (waren dann doch mehr wie gedacht) raus geholt und bei uns in den Teich gesetzt.
Dann war ich noch etwas angeln und es sind noch ein Schwarm Rotfedern so zwichen 12 und 20cm eingezogen.

Somit haben wir jetzt:
20 Moderlieschen + Nachwuchs
ca 20 Rotfedern
5 Karauschen
3 Goldfische ca 25cm
5 Goldfische 6cm (ja ich weis ich wollte keine, musste ich aber mitnehmen da Vater den Teich neu machen will und die ja irgendwo hin mussten)
10 Blaubandbärblinge (damit hab ich mir glaub ich auch keinen Gefallen getan, zu spät darüber informiert)
1 Hecht 20cm.

Ganz schön viel Fisch für die Pfütze ich weis, hoffe aber das der Hecht genug frisst.

Da ja noch Schwebealgen da waren und die Goldies natürlich auch alles aufwirbeln, tu ich momenten noch mechanich mit zwei Strümpfen Filtern:

 

Funktioniert ganz gut, Wasser ist bis zum Grund Klar und einmal am Tach auswaschen ist auch keine Arbeit.
Wenn der Filtergraben mal richtig eingefahren ist denke und hoffe ich mal das ich dann auf die Socken verzichten kann.


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2016)

Toller Teich, Hut ab.
Und mit dem __ Hecht wird sich der Fischbestand ja relativ schnell verringern. Ich hoffe, die Krötchen waren so schlau, im Filtergraben zu laichen...


----------



## jule (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo Mirko!  

Das ist wirklich richtig schön geworden bei euch  Ein Paradies habt ihr euch da geschaffen!!! Ich steh normal gar nicht auf Pools im Garten, aber diese Ecke mit den Steinen... toll... wirkt wie im Urlaub! Hoffe ihr habt nun auch ordentlich Zeit das alles zu genießen


----------



## Frommi (1. Juni 2016)

Moin

@mitch  Danke

@Christine Danke Ich denke schon das der __ Hecht aufräumt, ist ja auch so gedacht. Nee die __ Kröten haben im Teich gelaicht. Ist das ein Problem?

@jule Danke Ja jetzt is Zeit zum geniesen alles zusammen hat 2,5 Jahre gedauert, jetzt is erst mal nix machen angesagt.


----------



## Christine (1. Juni 2016)

Frommi schrieb:


> Nee die __ Kröten haben im Teich gelaicht. Ist das ein Problem?


Naja, der __ Hecht frist alles  Insbesondere wenn es Kröten sind: Die sind so nützlich. Wenn Du kannst, siedel sie um in den Filtergraben. Da sind sie sicher und finden auch mehr zu fressen.


----------



## Frommi (1. Juni 2016)

Ich werde das erstma beobachten. Die sind ja noch ned so gross das der __ Hecht die frisst. Weis jemand wie gross die Quappen eigentlich werden?

MfG Mirko


----------



## Haggard (1. Juni 2016)

Wenn man Glück hat und das Jagen des Hechtes beobachten kann, ist das ein sehr schöne Sache


----------



## Christine (1. Juni 2016)

Wenn es Wechselkröten sind, ca. 45 mm inkl. Schwanz. Was willst Du denn da beobachten? Ob sie schmecken? Vielleicht frisst er ja auch erst die __ Moderlieschen...
Ich sag nix mehr, ich reg mich schon wieder auf...


----------



## Frommi (1. Juni 2016)

Wad hab ich denn nun verbrochen 
Ich mein an nem normalen See in der Natur tut die doch auch keiner retten. Ist halt wie in der Naur fressen und gefressen werden.
Werd schon ein paar in den Filtergraben retten


----------



## Teich4You (1. Juni 2016)

Für Christine braucht jedes Tier sein eigenes Gehege. 
Stichwort "Zoo".
Dann können alle friedlich miteinander leben und keiner tut dem anderen was.

Du hast nichts falsch gemacht. 
Soll der __ Hecht doch so viele __ Kröten fressen wie er will.


----------



## Frommi (1. Juni 2016)

Aaaaha jetzt versteh ich. Nee nen Zoo solls nich werden 
Ich denke das sich da schon irgendwann nen Gleichgewicht einstellt. Der __ Hecht wächst ja auch und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein Hecht von sagen wir 40/50cm noch Moderlischen und Kaulquappen frisst, der will doch dann bestimmt grössere Fische zum futtern.


----------



## Christine (1. Juni 2016)

Ich wollte ja nichts mehr sagen, aber das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen.

Florian: Einfach mal die Klappe halten, wenn Du keine Ahnung hast.

Mirko: Es erscheint mir ein wenig....erst 20 __ Moderlieschen auszusetzen und dann gleich den kleinen __ Hecht hinterher zu werfen.
Und um die __ Kröten tut es mir leid, weil  das sehr hübsche und nützliche Tiere sind, die nicht ohne Grund bei uns besonders geschützt sind.
Glaubst Du wirklich, dass deine paar Fischchen auf die Dauer genug Futter für die (noch kleine) Fressmaschine produzieren? Zumal sie in dem "kleinen" und jungen Teich wenig Versteckmöglichkeiten haben und daher ständig unter Stress stehen.


----------



## Haggard (1. Juni 2016)

Christine, ich meinte das Jagen auf Beutefische....In meinem Angelteich sind auch __ Hechte und etliche __ Frösche und __ Kröten, bisher haben sich die Hechte nur an den Fischen vergriffen und das ist ein tolles Schauspiel. Aber natürlich ist das deutlich zu wenig Futterfisch für den __ Hecht, was Frommi in seinem Teich hat, denn ein Hecht benötigt ca. 5-8 KG Futterfisch, um 1KG zu zulegen 

Aber ich würde bei mir im Gartenteich sicherlich keinen Hecht einsetzen....


----------



## Frommi (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo Christine 

Dir __ Moderlieschen haben schon ganz fleisig abgelaicht, wohin man schaut überall kleine Minimoderlieschen. Einige sind ach im Filtergraben gelandet so das die Moderlieschen auf lange Sicht nicht aussterben werden. Auch ist bis jetzt keine Änderung im verhalten der Moderlieschen zu erkennen seitdem Hechti da ist. Zumal ja auch noch andere Fische wie Rotfedern drin sind, die sind zwar noch zu gross für den __ Hecht aber vielleicht laichen die dieses Jahr auch noch und dann ist genug Futter für Hechti da.
Und sollte er den Teich wirklich  leerfressen, den nehm ich mein Angel und hole Hechti wieder was zu futtern . 
Wobei ich aber überzeugt bin das sich ein Gleichgewicht einstellen wird.
Das die __ Kröten nützlich sind ist doch auch ok aber in der Natur hilft den auch keiner. Und Kröten gibt es hier bei uns genung das Hört man abends schön wenn die alle rufen wie viele das in der Umgebung sind


----------



## Frommi (1. Juni 2016)

@ Haggard
Naja den __ Hecht hat mein Junior nunmal mit dem Kescher gefangen und ist stolz drauf, deswegen ist er im Teich. Und wenn ich immer dafür sorge das Hechti genug zu fressen hat finde ich nix schlimmes daran den im Teich zu haben.
Wir werden ja sehen wie schnell er wie gross wird. Hecht soll sich ja ganz gut auf dem Grill machen .
Sollte er zu gross werden wird er raus geholt und gegessen.


----------



## Haggard (2. Juni 2016)

__ Hecht schmeckt auch lecker  Dann fütter ihn ordentlich und in ca. 2 -3 Jahren kann er auf den Grill


----------



## Frommi (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo 

Heute mal 2 Bilder von Hechti:


----------



## mitch (3. Juni 2016)

Frommi schrieb:


> Heute mal 2 Bilder von Hechti:


 der is ja noch so putzig  und alles was einen Namen hat wird nicht gegessen


----------



## maarkus (5. Juni 2016)

__ Hechte sind echt schon klasse Fische. Fürs Jagen geboren und das sieht man ihnen an. Viel Spaß beim Beobachten.


----------



## Frommi (7. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> der is ja noch so putzig  und alles was einen Namen hat wird nicht gegessen



Da muss ich dich leider entäuschen Mitch, auch wenn er nen Namen hat wird er auf dem Grill landen.

Die ersten 2 Seerosenblüten sind auch aufgegangen:

 

Die ersten __ Libellen waren auch schon da:

 

Und dann hab ich noch das hier gesehen das müssten doch Libellenlarven sein oder?? Kann mir einer sagen welche Art das ist??


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2016)

Ich befürchte, das ist keine Libellenlarve, von hinten sieht das verdächtig nach __ Gelbrandkäfer aus.


----------



## Frommi (7. Juni 2016)

Aha also eher nicht so schön oder?


----------



## mitch (7. Juni 2016)

könnte auch: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasserassel sein und sind sehr nützlich im Teich

den Kopf mal genauer ansehen
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gelbrandkäfer


----------



## Frommi (7. Juni 2016)

Wenn ich mir das Bild auf Wiki ansehe dann schliese ich den __ Gelbrandkäfer aus.
Werde heute Abend mal sehen ob ich eine fange und dann mal bessere Bilder machen kann.


----------



## Frommi (13. Juni 2016)

Moin

Habe am Wochenende es geschafft noch mal Bilder der Larve zu machen.
Sieht dann doch aus wie __ Gelbrandkäfer.

 

 

 

 

 

Und dann hatte ich noch diesen netten Besuch:


----------

